# Turning NIGHT into DAY



## Blitz55 (Jan 31, 2011)

Saw this article on Yahoo.
Thought it was interesting and wanted to post it here.

Day at Night | The Upshot Yahoo! News



> Here's something you don't often see: photos that look like they were snapped during the day, but were actually taken at night.
> The website Gizmodo challenged its readers to send in  their best shots that use manual cameras and long exposures to create  the day-during-night effect. Below is a slideshow of some of the  mesmerizing results. You can view the entire collection of photos on Gizmodo.
> Claudine Zap writes for Yahoo!.
> 
> ...


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 31, 2011)

Yup, didn't try for a long shutter speed but something similar the other night when it was snowing. Looks very interesting, gonna have to try that with longer shutter speed.


----------



## Blitz55 (Jan 31, 2011)

Now they say they did that with a long shutter speed, but how did they do that but not get motion on the water in some of those?


----------



## cfusionpm (Jan 31, 2011)

There's likely a lot of post processing going on too, but regardless, some of those are really great shots.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 31, 2011)

Definately some intense postprocessing on some of those, but its still an interesting idea. 

Regards,
Jake


----------



## LittleMike (Jan 31, 2011)

One of my favorite kinds of photography! I know several members couldn't figure out the time this one was taken at:


----------



## Conner41 (Jan 31, 2011)

LittleMike said:


> One of my favorite kinds of photography! I know several members couldn't figure out the time this one was taken at:



Now that is so cool, please more details!  How long of exposure?  Lens?


----------



## timlair (Feb 1, 2011)

LittleMike said:


> One of my favorite kinds of photography! I know several members couldn't figure out the time this one was taken at:



No longer than 5 minutes. Probably more along the lines of 3. Here's a link, in case no one saw it.  175 Photos of Day Taken at Night

Gizmodo hosts a 'shooting challenge' every week. Really cool shots every week. Plus it gives us all an excuse to shoot.


----------



## LittleMike (Feb 1, 2011)

Conner41 said:


> Now that is so cool, please more details! How long of exposure? Lens?


 
Canon 5DmkII w/24-105L
23 1/2 minute exposure
f/5
ISO 100

Here's a link to the thread I originally started for it:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/.../232646-week-3-long-exposure.html#post2144568



timlair said:


> No longer than 5 minutes. Probably more along the lines of 3.


 
Not quite


----------



## ann (Feb 1, 2011)

One of my students sent me that link, interesting, but for me boring.  I would rather understand it is a night shot, not have to be told it was taken at night but looks like day. 

Colors at night can be wonderful and open up new ways of thinking, but these don't allow for that experience (imho)


----------

